# China TAx



## pinshot (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi,

I will likely be moving to China with my job. I think i will be employed through the chinese arm so it will be income generated in china.

Can someone tell me how much tax i will have to pay on a salary of 500 000rmb per annum? Is this enough for a good standard of living out there?

Also is there a reliable tax calculator? Any good tax schemes i can take advantage of? Is it all pAYE for example? Im totally new to this.

Is it the same as the UK where there is virtually no escape from the taxman when you are on PAYE?

any help appreciated. thanks.


----------



## GrahamWeifang (Dec 14, 2012)

I would say your going to find it tough with 500,000.

v.


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Depends on what you need. Think about 30K/month (that's what 500K would lead to I guess) is pretty decent for life but in a local apartment. Place where you stay also influences the cost of living a lot. Taxes are not that high. Www.worldwide-tax/china/china_tax.asp shows the tax levels. You can avoid taxes some by getting things paid like transport fee or phone charges. I am not aware of a calculator in English.


----------



## USAGary (May 21, 2012)

pinshot said:


> ... a salary of 500 000rmb per annum? Is this enough for a good standard of living out there?...


Sorry I can't help with the UK or China taxes you will pay but 500000RMB a year is more than enough to live a HIGH LIFE in China. No worries AT ALL about that. Even 100000RMB a year is enough to live nice and comfortable. I live in China, I know.


----------



## noel1991 (Mar 10, 2013)

500000 is enough for a high level life in China.


----------



## jbcb (Oct 13, 2012)

Where in China though? Mind you standard of living in Shanghai is quite expensive. But with 30k per month, you definitely can live comfortably. Good standard apartment 1 or 2 beds range RMB8000 - RMB15000 per month. Phone contract cheap (RMB200 per month). Broadband (200 per month). Utilities bills (RMB900 per month, I've got a family of four, we like it warm). Subway travel (RMB3-5 per ride). Taxi (minimum RMB14, but a taxi ride of 1/2 hour might cost around RMB50). Make sure you know where to shop for your grocery shopping, I use "yihaodian dot com" a lot, they're well cheap. If you're coming over as expat, try and negotiate for housing and living expenses, that usually will cover all for you.


----------

